# ES Custom Boats - SIMMONS Revolution 25



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

As we leave 2016 behind, we are looking forward to the 2017 Revolution.






Happy New Year 2Cool.

ESCB Factory


----------



## elgatogus (Oct 27, 2010)

Sweeeettt!!!


----------



## Whipray (Mar 12, 2007)

is that the plug, or the first hull out of the mold? I assume it's plug, since it looks "flat", but maybe you are going for that flat "murdered out" look...which would be pretty sweet.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

A mold was Born today.

Dream, Draw, Design, Create. Now let's Build!


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

*ES Custom Boats - SIMMONS Revolution 25.*

ES Custom Boats - SIMMONS Revolution 25. Hull #1 was shot in the mold early this morning. Jet Black gel coat w our Hybrid Carbon Fiber layup. #escustomboats #escb #simmons #revolution #carbonfiber


----------



## Whipray (Mar 12, 2007)




----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Dang!!


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

#1 has been pulled. This is one is the Factory Demo.

Jet Black, Carbon Fiber Hybrid Lay-Up, and built out to resemble the Rendering. 
Planing Racing 400R Carbon power.

We will continue to post progress pic as the Deck is built.

ES Custom Boats & Simmons Custom Rigging
[email protected]
832 864-2331


----------



## kris_tx (May 24, 2004)

Sweet!


----------



## FishAfrica (Jan 23, 2010)

Very nice


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Going to be a BEAST! Nice work...


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

WOW! that is impressive.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

*ES Custom Boats - SIMMONS Revolution 25. Water Test #1:*

As tested:
400R
75gal fuel, 
240# of Sand Bags (in console)
11.5" draft, 
Stays in plane very slow & super shallow, Jumps instantly.
Extremely smooth & super dry, ultra stable.

Ran an effortless 77mph across a Sloppy Clear Lake.

The SIMMONS Revolution 25 - setting the bar even higher in shallow water to rough water cats.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

*ES Custom Boats - SIMMONS Revolution 25 - Production hulls #308 & 313.*

Getting close now with (2) Rev25's deep into Rigging phases.

Demo Schedule to be announced soon as we are able.

[email protected]
832 864-2331


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

*ES Custom Boats - SIMMONS Revolution 25 #313*

Getting close w this one.


----------



## BigGulf (Dec 31, 2015)

ESCB Factory said:


> As tested:
> 400R
> 75gal fuel,
> 240# of Sand Bags (in console)
> ...


Well with that 400r it should due 77!!!
Thats alot of motor!!
Nice look tho???


----------



## BigGulf (Dec 31, 2015)

Alman77 said:


> ESCB Factory said:
> 
> 
> > As tested:
> ...


..........


----------



## FishAfrica (Jan 23, 2010)

Thats a beauty!


----------



## Aggieross05 (Nov 1, 2011)

is that a quote of a quote you used. haha I guess it is to be continued also.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

*Gloss is Standard*

Perfection


----------



## Nr1052 (Jul 30, 2016)

Thatâ€™s a phenomenal boat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

#313... that is one fine rig!


----------



## FishAfrica (Jan 23, 2010)

Very nice


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

*ES Custom Boats - SIMMONS Revolution 25 (#313)*

Delivered the 1st Rev25!
Boat is simply amazing.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

*#313 Vids*

So Shallow, Slow, Fast, Smooth, with Handling to the next level.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Nice Job E!!


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

*SIMMONS Revolution #308 - Factory Demo*

Complete pics and vids soon.

832 864-2331
[email protected]


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

*ES Custom Boats - SIMMONS Revolution 25 (#313)*

Shot this video over the weekend. Something about watching a well balanced hull run. So clean.

[email protected]


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

*ES Custom Boats - SIMMONS Revolution 25.*

Keeps getting better.


----------



## skeeter77346 (Jan 13, 2006)

Man, thatâ€™s gettin it. Elevated helm probably cost a few mph. Impressive.


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

*ES Custom Boats - SIMMONS Revolution 25 (#308)*

Reeling in the Miles, Heading to Weigh-In w some good ones for the Texas TroutMasters.


----------



## BAMF32 (Feb 12, 2005)

*Definition of my feelings watching this................*

jealÂ·ous
[ËˆjelÉ™s]


ADJECTIVE


feeling or showing envy of someone or their achievements and advantages: 
"he grew jealous of her success"
*synonyms:* envious Â· covetous Â· desirous Â· resentful Â· grudging Â· begrudging Â· green (with envy)


----------



## Ddgarrett (Nov 18, 2020)

Wonder how they handle rough water? They sure can fly on smooth water.


----------



## Capt_Gilligan (Jun 8, 2016)

Ddgarrett said:


> Wonder how they handle rough water? They sure can fly on smooth water.


They handle rough water ok for a shallow water boat. In the grand scheme of things, ride sucks.


----------



## Ski (Apr 13, 2005)

*resurrect*

resurrect

restore from a depressed, inactive, or unused state
â€œHe resurrected the post from three years ago and we don't know why."
Synonyms:
revive
Types:
republish
revive (a cancelled will or a libel)
Type of:
regenerate, rejuvenate, restore
return to life; get or give new life or energy


----------

